# My Betta Stiktos



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's my betta stiktos that I got!!! From my research, these fish are freshwater-brackish fish.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful male. Love the orange in his eyes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! He's already nesting. The female colored up some today and flared at some of my other girls. She's doing well. Should get fry from her pretty soon. One thing I have noticed about this species is that the mouths are not facing up nearly as much as Imbellis, Mahachaiensis, Siamorientalis, Smaragdina, Guitar Smaragdina, or Splendens even though they are all in the same complex and interbreedable. The mouths are far more in the front than the others with upturned mouths. I am wondering if this species is a surface feeder like the other splendens complex members..... I have also noticed that this species is extremely picky and will only eat my FD bloodworms.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they look a little more closely related to the mouthbrooders...
your fish should eat whatever you feed them...if they don't do it now they will die of malnutrition..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They eat some stuff. Just not all stuff. I think they were wild caught. Anyways, I'll get em on flakes eventually.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

lovely fish! I like the way the scales are arranged on the male. His color is amazing.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. The female is starting to fatten up. I'm planning on introducing them again tomorrow and releasing the female on Friday if she's fat enough. Don't need more than 140 fry lol.


----------

